

The one button sign-up - Sam_Odio
http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2008/07/one-button-sign-up.php

======
ScottWhigham
By giving people random user names, you force them to do _more_ work long
term.

Step 1: Click the one button and get my user name Step 2: Go write it down
somewhere Step 3: Cookie expires/is cleaned - now user forgets the random user
name or email. Step 4: Go look it up, enter info

Repeat steps 3 & 4 ad nauseum.

~~~
froo
Agreed - with things like usernames and passwords, you want to make it feel
like they're being involved in process, which helps create a connection. It
also helps with the 'stickiness' of your website.

If I were to give 2 real world examples, imagine a conversation between 2
people.

In conversation one, Person A is constantly talking at Person B, not too, but
at - Person B doesn't feel included in the conversation, so probably loses
interest and tunes out at some point.

Conversation two is a simple exchange between 2 people, with information going
backwards and forwards. This conversation is more 'sticky'

If anything, I would work at ensuring that you have minimal information
required at signup - username, password, email address, simple and
interactive.

To take it one step further, one could argue that this is infact the perfect
configuration for signup information because you are requesting 3 pieces of
simple information which is perfect given the human brain's natural affinity
to the number 3.

Example 1) Comedians usually deliver jokes with the punchline as the third
part of the joke, because it has been proven to be naturally funnier...

Example 2) Lots of marketers like to highlight that their product takes only
"3 easy steps".

Thats not to say that thinking outside the box is a bad idea - kudos for
giving it a try dude :)

~~~
A-Merchant
Agree with both of these comments.

I want to feel involved. Plus, if I'm using a website to the extent that I'm
going to want a username and password I pretty much expect that I may have to
fill out more information upon registration so it is not as bothersome.

It also depends on what your website offers. If you are selling products (like
ebay), instant gratification also comes into the picture. Whenever I'm
shopping online and go to "checkout" I'm much more satisfied when I my
information is already in the system and I can checkout with a few clicks,
rather than having to enter all the information, etc. before I can actually
purchase my product.

Re: your reference to Craiglist, sometimes I wish I did have an account with
Craigslist so I could see my selling/buying history or have my email address
or phone number stored.

Again though, depends on what your website is offering...

------
Malcx
>>Does ebay really need my address if I just want to watch an item?

No ebay doesn't need it for watching items, but it does need most of this
information before you bid on an auction.

If a user sees an auction ending in 1 minute but is then required to jump
through some hoops before bidding - thats just as bad an experience.

